
Show HN: I built a Chrome Extension to automatically expand short urls - grrandombook
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/revealer-the-ultimate-url/oamooncdbihnglhbfcomkdijmjamicmj?authuser=1
======
egfx
Is this open source?

